# PC Verkaufen Betrug ?



## IVM93 (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
bitte keine böse worte über die Kategorie aber ich hab keine Bessere gefunden und ich hoffe es hat jemand schonmal erfahrungen damit gemacht.
Also,
ich wollte meinen alten PC verkaufen. Daraufhin schrieb mir einer aus Irland eine Mail und wollte ihn haben. Bis dahin alles gut. Jedoch kahm mir das von Anfang an irgendwie komisch vor, denn die e-mail war in wirklich schlechtem Deutsch verfasst. Hab dem Typen dann geantwortet mit Bankdaten usw. Dass der mir das Geld überweisen kann jetzt krieg ich ne mail von der Royal Bank of Canada(wo die leute doch aus Irland kommen) und in der Mail steht beinahe schon auffordernt ich soll das Päckchen jetzt los schicken das Geld sei Überwiesen. Jedoch is bis jetzt auf meinem Konto nichts angekommen. Was soll ich tun? 

IVM93


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Juli 2011)

Sorry, aber hier ist erstens kein Juristenforum und zweitens ist das von der Forenleitung unerwünscht:


> *4. Unerwünschte Inhalte*
> *4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte*
> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> 
> ...


----------



## Iceananas (4. Juli 2011)

Inwiefern verstößt er gegen die Forenregeln? Wir geben hier doch keine verbindliche Rechtsberatung oder sowas o.O


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (4. Juli 2011)

Was sollst du tun?! Das fragst du dich noch?

Ist doch ganz klar, solange das Geld nicht da ist, und das wird es warscheinlich auch nie, schickste ihn nicht los. Das kannste ja schreiben, danach würde ich den abhaken.


----------



## inzpekta (4. Juli 2011)

Na, ist schon hart an der Grenze...
Jedenfalls sind solche Themen nicht gerne gesehen. Würd mich nicht wundern wenn den einer zu macht...

Topic:
Ich würd gar nix machen. Mail löschen, ggf. sogar die Adresse ändern.


----------



## watercooled (4. Juli 2011)

Einfach nicht losschicken. Dein Part des Handels beginnt ja erst mit Eingang des Geldes, und solange das nicht da ist, machst du gar nichts


----------



## IVM93 (4. Juli 2011)

ok tschuldigung


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2011)

Frag beim Verbraucherschutz nach oder wende dich notfalls an einen Anwalt. Ich würde vorab eine Mail an deinen " Geschäftskunden " schicken, zwecks Klärung


----------



## dgcss (4. Juli 2011)

Was los kein geld keine Ware so siehts aus . Im laden musste auch erst das geld auf die theke legen bevor du es im auto verstauen darfst. Warte bis die kohle da ist.

Hatte auch mal so einen ähnlichen fall. da ging es aber um einen Britten , mein Fahrrad und einen Scheck  hab auch gesagt das das ding erst auf reisen geht sobald das geld auch verfügbar ist (wegen scheck platzen lassen) der hat mir dennoch 3x einen Spediteur geschickt der das Fahrrad abholen sollte ....

Bank of Schottland kannst du sogar als deutscher nutzen (und bei 90% anderer banken evtl auch ..of canada.. also da ist nichts merkwürdiges dran. Wart einfach bis die Tattas auf deinem Konto sind und solange würd es in meinen Augen heissen wer zu erst kommt malt zu erst. (falls noch ein anderer Interessent da ist)


----------



## dj*viper (4. Juli 2011)

bei dem ersten verdacht gleich die finger von sowas lassen.
solche betrüger gibts wie sand am meer, besonders bei ebay kleinanzeigen, autoscout und mobile.de


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Juli 2011)

Wie schon oben geschrieben, wird hier Rechtsberatung nicht erteilt. es gibt qualifizierte Stellen dafür. An die solltest du dich wenden.

-CLOSED-


----------

